# Stumpy Nubs Box Joint Jig 2.0



## StumpyNubs

Thank you for your very honest review!

I admit that I need to make another video to clarify a few points, and to demonstrate how to use the jig for different layouts. Honestly, I have just been so swamped.

It was designed for a saw that has the blade on the right side of the arbor. It would not be difficult to adapt it for a saw with the opposite layout, though.

The toggle clamp is better because you can disengage it and it stays disengaged. And I agree that it is a good idea to add some extra support around the clamp. I should update the plans with that info.

I'm not sure I understand the difficulty you had with the pattern. COuld you give me more info? Go to my website and send an email using the "contact Stumpy link".

Thanks again for the objective review. It helps me improve my designs!

-Jim (Stumpy)


----------



## NKYKelly

To be clear, I think your design is awesome. I can't imagine how much goes into creating these. Thank you for taking the critique in the positive manner in which it was intended.

Today I played with it some more and I can tell you that I love the repeatability on it. I switched back and forth between 1/4, 3/8 and 1/2 with extreme ease and very little setup. I have now written which shims I need for each size Dado setup on the template and I can get the jig running with a new size in less than 3 minutes. The joints are not Japanese joinery perfect, but they are pretty close and perfect for what I need. Box Joints for, well Boxes!

I'm real excited about the inlay stuff. I have mocked it up in Sketchup and I have created a template for each step of the cuts. Hoping to test that over the long holiday weekend. I have attached the mockup of the inlay joint here.










The toggle clamp was the perfect change IMO. I love how my daughter can help me. She couldn't have done that with the spring clamp.

I can tell you are busy my friend. I have been stalking your site for the new Drum Sander plan for over a month  No that I have finished the box joint jig

I will do my best to provide more clear information about the Templates. It may just be me, but I definitely like what I did over what I thought I would have to do. Multiple Lines on the top sliding plastic. Here is the Right side of my template:


----------



## paul1474

I just finished building this jig. I couldn't get my printer to print template full size, so I just used to self adhesive tapes for my template. I had problems with my box joint blades. When I switched to my dado set and tried 1/2 inch joints it worked great. I also used toggle clamp and dovetail bar. Not sure if there is enough of a difference between the 2 blades to cause me problems or I just need to play with it more.


----------

